
35C3 – SymbiFlow – Finally the GCC of FPGAs - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RryRQ1Rr0M
======
peter_d_sherman
Also: [https://symbiflow.github.io/](https://symbiflow.github.io/)

